# Sulawesi cardina dennerli babies



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Good news tonight, after being in my aquarium for about 8 weeks and 4 weeks in this new aquarium. I found some Sulawesi cardina dennerli babies. Not the best photo as they're around 3mm big, but very nice colours and white gloves as I remembered when I had them 9 years ago. Just a snapshot but here's a quick photo. I'm super excited. Just put in a small scoop of glas gracen shrimp baby

cardina dennerli baby day 0 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

thanks for looking

Ray


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

are those super hard to care?how it compare to CRS?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh they're super easy. Once you've got the water parameters locked on and know a few tips they're easier than crs. I've been speaking with a few breeders in the states , Europe and Asia and learning their tips and tricks

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Raymond!

Congrats! I've never seen this breed of shrimp in the pet stores I know. Where did you first purchase your stock? Do you have a sizeable stock as well? If you think they will propagate enough that you would want to sell a few by this summer, let me know!

Cheers, 

Andrew


----------

